# sterilised and want to have a baby and donate my eggs



## tracey harrison (May 1, 2009)

Hello,I have been sterilised for the last ten years. I would love to start a new family and donate some of my eggs to those in need.I dont know how to go about this and If there is anyone who knows how i could go about this it would be greatly appreciated.kind regards,Tracey


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey, hello and welcome to Fertility Friends, what a lovely thing to offer...there is an age limit I believe and I'm sure one of these lovely girls will be around very shortly and able to tell you more about what it entails...

This is the link to the forum that has lots of info about egg sharing, you might find this useful whilst you're waiting replies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi tracy 

Well i can help you on this as i was in you exact situation before giving birth to my son dec 07 via a successful ivf cycle after i was sterilised in oct of 1998. you have to be under 36 though for egg donation with any clinic if you want more info let me know and ill give you my mobile number to chat or home phone number im in torquay devon 

good luck Jeanette.


----------

